# Short-Story.Me



## Mouse

Sold a short story to these guys a while ago. It was published yesterday. It's a bit disturbing, and one bit even weirds me out and I wrote it, but here tis if you're interested! (Karn's already read this'n!)

Loser Freak


----------



## Parson

Mouse, 

 *That was really good.* It had an Alfred Hitchcock feel to it. It was an ordinary enough situation which went totally berserk. One of the best short stories I've read in a long while.

But it is so very dark. I worry about people who enjoy things like this. Of course I am a Parson done to my very core. I want to see people transformed by grace, not vengeance.


----------



## Mouse

Thanks, Parson! I've got a story coming out in an anthology soon, which is about someone who turns their life around and wants to do something good in the end. Should've dedicated it to you.


----------



## BookStop

Oh, quite disturbing, Mouse. Kind of pangs the heart while simultaneously giving one the willies; I like that.


----------



## Mouse

Thank you!


----------



## Moonbat

very good Mouse, remind me not to call you a loser! And an interesting site too.


----------



## Mouse

Ta muchly. Yeah, site seems ok!


----------



## Pyan

_Excellent_, Mouse. I really like that....


----------



## Mouse

Yay! Thank you.


----------



## The Ace

I see what you mean about karma.


----------



## Parson

Mouse said:


> Thanks, Parson! I've got a story coming out in an anthology soon, which is about someone who turns their life around and wants to do something good in the end. Should've dedicated it to you.



Would have been much honored!! That is indeed the kind of story I search out and tell in my sermons. To a degree it should be all of our stories. We see how we've been given life, and it is up to us to live it for the benefit of others.

Am also pleased to hear that your writing is being picked up at what appears to be a fairly regular pace.


----------



## J Riff

Nicest story about a murderous robot that I've read in quite some time.
What became of spacemop woman, can we see that one? Huh, please, can we?


----------



## HareBrain

J Riff said:


> What became of *spacemop woman*, can we see that one? Huh, please, can we?


 
Mouse, if you were stuck for a title for that story, there you go.


----------



## ctg

Nice one mousky. It went really nicely round and round, never stopping. Well done.


----------



## nixie

That was horrifying, I like it


----------



## vector7

Wow. Horrifying and brilliant. It feels psychotic. Really brilliant.


----------



## Mouse

Parson said:


> Would have been much honored!! That is indeed the kind of story I search out and tell in my sermons. To a degree it should be all of our stories. We see how we've been given life, and it is up to us to live it for the benefit of others.
> 
> Am also pleased to hear that your writing is being picked up at what appears to be a fairly regular pace.



Thanks! Yeah it's going pretty well at the moment. I'm almost out of stories to send! Once NaNoWriMo is over, I need to write more short stories.



J Riff said:


> Nicest story about a murderous robot that I've read in quite some time.
> What became of spacemop woman, can we see that one? Huh, please, can we?



Thankies! She is with an editor at the mo, hopefully they'll like the story!



HareBrain said:


> Mouse, if you were stuck for a title for that story, there you go.



Spacemop Woman. Sounds kinda superhero-y. 



ctg said:


> Nice one mousky. It went really nicely round and round, never stopping. Well done.



Ta muchly!



nixie said:


> That was horrifying, I like it



Cheers, nixie, glad you liked it!



vector7 said:


> Wow. Horrifying and brilliant. It feels psychotic. Really brilliant.



  Ta!


----------



## FeedMeTV

Hi Mouse, I just read this. I felt very sorry for him, then completely horrified - but still very sorry for him. Exceptionally well written, well done! I look forward to hunting out more of your things.


----------



## Mouse

Just the reaction I was after, thank you very much!


----------

